# W: High Elf metal Dragon Princes (last edition)



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking for 10 of them, preferably bare metal or based, with one full command.

Looking to pay cash for these (my goal is $50, but I can add to that if needed), but if you have parts/models you're looking for, please let me know.


----------

